# Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden



## tomas2 (22. Dezember 2010)

*Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hallo,
Ich habe mir seit kurzem eine Gigabyte GTX 470 SOC Grafikkarte gekauft und in meinem ASUS P5Q Mainboard eingebaut.

Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass unter Last (sei es CPU oder 3D-Modus) aus dem Netzteil so zirpende Geräusche kommen. Im 3D-Modus ist es am extremsten. Mein altes Netzteil ist von LG und hat 550 Watt.

Die Geräusche hören sich etwa so an wie CPU-Aktivität, nur etwas lauter.

Als ich mir zur Vorbereitung auf den neuen Sockel 1155 mit SLI-Betrieb ein neues Netzteil (OCZ Z850 Series) gekauft habe, haben sich die Geräusche sogar noch verstärkt. 

Frage:
Ist das normal, dass solche klackenden / zirpenden Geräusche aus beiden Netzteilen kommen?
Ist evtl. das Mainboard schuld oder die Graka oder das gesamte Zusammenspiel?
Machen eure Netzteile auch Geräusche?

Gruss
Thomas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Ich hab ein billiges LC-Power Netzteil mit 550Watt rumfliegen, ab ca. 100 Watt Last fiept das wie blöde. Mein be quiet 450er macht das nicht, das ist auch von der Verarbeitungsqualität um Längen besser. Falls du also auch ein billig-Netzteil dein Eigen nennst, musst du wohl mit dem fiepen leben (oder dir ein vernünftiges NT kaufen)


----------



## Menthe (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Erstmal willkommen im Forum.

Ich tippe mal auf die Graka, könnte Spulenfiepen sein.
Auf jeden Fall gut das du das LG Netzteil nicht mehr drin hast, bei OCZ weiß ich nicht wie die NT's sind. Bei Netzteilen sollte man nicht sparen und lieber welche von Bequiet, Corsair,... kaufen.


----------



## tomas2 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Danke für die Willkommensgrüsse 

Ja das Netzteil von OCZ war ja nicht gerade billig (150 Euronen)
Nur denke ich halt, dass es nicht am Netzteil selber liegen kann, weil mein altes auch schon zirpte / fiepte, halt nur leiser.

Oder kann es sein, dass die Grafikkarte verantwortlich ist für das Fiepen im Netzteil?
Also quasi das Netzteil nicht die Ursache ist, es sich aber damit äussert?

Oder anders gefragt, kann ein Netzteil überhaupt unter Last geräuschlos sein ausser der Lüfter?


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Grakas können auch fiepen, hatte da mal ne Radeon X850 XT PE, die ab etwa 800 FPS reproduzierbar fiepte. Bei > 1000 FPS erreichte es dann die Dimensionen des LC-Power NTs  (diese hohen FPS zahlen stammen aus einem Programm, das nur nen schwarzen Hintergrund anzeigte, von daher nicht wundern). Im Normalbetrieb (< 300 FPS) fiepte die Karte allerdings nicht bzw. nur wenn man seinen Hörapparat direkt über die Karte hielt (und dann auch sehr leiste)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Also LC ist bis auf sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen mit mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, besonders wenn man zb 500W für ca 30 Taler kauft. OCZ war auch eine Zeit nicht der Bringer was Qualität anging, wie es jetzt um die bestellt ist kann ich leide rnicht sagen. Das Spulenfiepen was du durch das " Netzteil " wahrnimmst dürfte ziemlich sicher von der Grafikkarte kommen, bei denen kommt es immer wieder mal vor das die in Games oder so bei hohen 3 stelligen FPS Raten anfangen zu zirpen. Ich hatte bishe reiniges an Netzteilen verbaut und von denen war keines was solche Geräusche von sich gab ausser erhöhte Lautstärke durch schneller werdende Lüfter ( bei einigen billigeren Modellen )


----------



## Lexx (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*



> Oder anders gefragt, kann ein Netzteil überhaupt unter Last geräuschlos sein ausser der Lüfter?


ja...


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Also LC ist bis auf sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen mit mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, besonders wenn man zb 500W für ca 30 Taler kauft. OCZ war auch eine Zeit nicht der Bringer was Qualität anging, wie es jetzt um die bestellt ist kann ich leide rnicht sagen. Das Spulenfiepen was du durch das " Netzteil " wahrnimmst dürfte ziemlich sicher von der Grafikkarte kommen, bei denen kommt es immer wieder mal vor das die in Games oder so bei hohen 3 stelligen FPS Raten anfangen zu zirpen. Ich hatte bishe reiniges an Netzteilen verbaut und von denen war keines was solche Geräusche von sich gab ausser erhöhte Lautstärke durch schneller werdende Lüfter ( bei einigen billigeren Modellen )


Mein LC Power fiepte schon bei Grundlast. Rechner eingeschaltet -> Fiepen. Da war noch nichts mit Grafiklast. Unter Grafiklast wurde es nur noch schlimmer, so dass ich sogar panisch den Stecker gezogen hatte, da ich dachte, das Dingens explodiert bald 

Der damalige Rechner: Athlon XP 2400+, Geforce 6600GT, Nforce2 Ultra 400
Sollte eigentlich kein Problem für nen "550" Watt Netzteil sein, aber wie du schon sagtest, was soll man für 30€ erwarten


----------



## tomas2 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Ok,
Nach Murphys Law habe ich evtl. 2 schlechte Netzteil erwischt (LC Power = Billigware) und OCZ evlt. auch schlechte Qualität (obwohl viel teurer!).
Ich werde als nächstes das Board austauschen, und falls das Netzteil dann immer noch zirpt, kaufe ich mir ein Corsair oder vielleicht sogar Enermax 

By the way, bei Games Startmenus mit >1000fps fiept auch meine Grafikkarte, aber das ist ein anderes, viel hochfrequenteres Geräusch.


----------



## Erzbaron (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*



Lexx schrieb:


> ja...


 
... falsch ^^ jedes Netzteil produziert mehr oder weniger stark elektrische Nebengeräusche ... bei den aktuellen BQ! Straight Power E8 ists zum Beispiel sehr wenig, beim Chieftec Nitro ists erträglich und ein Scythe Chouriki 2 Plug-In etwas nervig aber auch noch erträglich ... auch das gerne empfohlene Antec True Power New fiept in Kopmbination mit der GTX 470 SOC, auch ein Combat Power 750W hab ich getestet und bei dem wurde man fast taub 

Die GTX 470 SOC ist durch die digitalen Spannungswandler auf 15 Phasen leider prädestiniert fürs Spulenfiepen ...

@ Threadersteller

Schau dir mal die BQ! Straight Power E8 an oder die Dark Power Pro P9, die sollten nicht hörbar sein ...


----------



## bingo88 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*



tomas2 schrieb:


> By the way, bei Games Startmenus mit >1000fps fiept auch meine Grafikkarte, aber das ist ein anderes, viel hochfrequenteres Geräusch.


Ja genau. Das komt dann auch wirklich von der Graka, ich hatte ja von meinem Besipiel erzählt. Das NT-Fiepen kam dann noch dazu


----------



## tomas2 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Danke für die wertvollen Tipps Erzbaron,
Bin nur auf Zufall auf ein Super-Angebot gestossen:

Seasonic X-750 (SS-750KM) Gold - 750 Watt für umgerechnet 120 Euro. Ob es wohl Spulenfiepen hat? ^^ Brauch eine Kristallkugel.


----------



## Erzbaron (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*



tomas2 schrieb:


> Danke für die wertvollen Tipps Erzbaron,
> Bin nur auf Zufall auf ein Super-Angebot gestossen:
> 
> Seasonic X-750 (SS-750KM) Gold - 750 Watt für umgerechnet 120 Euro. Ob es wohl Spulenfiepen hat? ^^ Brauch eine Kristallkugel.


 
Kannste ausprobieren, das 650er hat bei mir ganz leicht gefiept  ansonsten nochmal mein Tipp, guck dir die Straight Power E8 an ... das CM 580W konnte ich absolut nicht zum fiepen bringen ^^ (zumindest nicht ohne Hilfsmittel hörbar ^^)


----------



## tomas2 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

So, ich möchte euch ein Update nicht vorenthalten.
Ich habe mir das Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 850W besorgt (ist ja riesig von den Dimensionen das Teil, hatte fast kein Platz im Gehäuse) und siehe da:
Es zirpt nicht mehr unter Last!!

Dafür, jetzt kommts, zirpt es im IDLE. Es ist gut hörbar, übertönt also die Lüfter.
Nur wenn mein Prozzesor unter Last ist, verschwindet das zirpen wieder.

Momentan habe ich ja noch das LGA 775 Board und nur 1 Grafikkarte. Macht das Netzteil vielleicht Geräusche, weil es momentan noch nicht annähernd ausgelastet wird? Obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe, könnte ich mir dies als Erklärung vorstellen.


----------



## Black Lion (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

deaktiviere mal im BIOS sämtliche Stromsparmechanismen (EIST,C1E).


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

meine Fresse, 850W sind aber sehr kräftig dimensioniert 

Ich schließe mich aber Black Lion an, schalte alle Stromsparmodi im BIOS aus und erstatte dann erneut Bericht ^^


----------



## tomas2 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Ja ich weiss, ist noch derbe überdimensioniert momentan, warte auf SandyBridge damit ich eine zweite GTX 470 SOC dual SLI machen kann. 

Danke für den Hinweis. Habe EIST,C1E schon deaktiviert gehabt deswegen.
Ich bin mittlerweile noch einen Schritt weiter gekommen.
Im IDLE taktet die Grafikkarte automatisch runter auf 50MHZ GPU Takt. 
Man kann dies auch nirgends deaktivieren.
Dann fiept es und auch nur dann. Oder anders gesagt, wenn die Graka >3 Ampere zieht fiept es nicht mehr. Ich teste morgen wie es ist, wenn ich einen zweiten Monitor anschliesse.


----------



## Erzbaron (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

du kannst mit dem Gigabyte OC Tool einfach die Karte etwas übertakten im Idle ... 

Aber naja, die GTX470 SOC provoziert halt gerne fiepen^^ ich hab grad ein Scythe Chouriki2 Plug-In drin und das fiept unter Last echt fies  ... ich glaub ich werd wieder das Chieftec einbauen ...


----------



## Yanzco (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Ich habe auch das P9 da und bei mir ist es unkörbar obwohl mein PC Wassergekühlt ist Es muss also defenitiv an  anderen Komponenten liegen.
PS:Super Netzteilwahl


----------



## CSOger (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hallo!

Habe am Wochenende ne neue Kiste zusammengebaut.
Unter anderem auch mit dem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P9 850W.
Genau das selbe Problem wie tomas2.
Wenn die Graka nichts zu tun hat "zirpt" das Netzteil als wenn ne Grille da drinne wohnt.
Wenn die Karte (6970) arbeitet zbs. beim Zocken oder Benchen ist Ruhe in der Kiste.
Nervt gewaltig.

Grüße
CSO


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Am besten ne ähnliche Lösung wie tomas2, einfach die Taktraten im Idle etwas erhöhen sodass die Karte ein bissle mehr Strom zieht ...

Bist du dir aber sicher das es nicht die Radeon ist die fiept? Bei ATI Karten wundert es mich eigentlich ...


----------



## CSOger (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Nein..an der Radeon sollte es nicht liegen.
Die lief vorher schon in der alten Kiste mit einem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 650...da war nichts mit irgend welchen Geräuschen im Idle.
Hatte erst das neue Brett im Verdacht...aber der TE hat nen anderes Board und ne andere Karte als ich aber das gleiche Netzteil.

Grüße
CSO


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hallo CSO und tomas2

Welche Systeme darf das Netzteil versorgen?

€dit:
Ist Spread Spectrum im BIOS aktiv?


----------



## CSOger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hallo 
Bei mir ist es:
CPU:
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T (Zurzeit auf Standartakt)
Gekühlt mit einer Corsair H70
Board:
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula (Bios 1304)
Graka:
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6970
Ram:
8GB (2er Kit) Corsair Dual Channel Vengeance CL9
Sound:
CREATIVE SoundBlaster X-Fi XtremeMusic + ESI Maya 44e 

3x 250GB SEAGATE ST3250820A Barracuda hängen noch in der Kiste.

 Wie schon erwähnt wird das ganze mit dem Be Quiet! Dark Power PRO P9 850W versorgt.
Spread Spectrum an oder aus macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hallo

Welche HDDs hast du verbaut?


----------



## poiu (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

vielleicht Samsung


----------



## CSOger (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Sry...habe ich editiert.
3x 250GB SEAGATE ST3250820A Barracuda

Habe die "Grille" mal aufgenommen.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UO8OHLAW

Samsung?


----------



## IcE*T (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hi CSO,

danke für die Aufnahme, das geräuch ist identisch mit meinem. Der "be quiet!" servicemitarbeiter am telefon meinte so etwas gibt es bei der P9 serie nicht. Gibt es DOCH ! Das geräuch werde ich ihm mit in die mail anhängen. Habt ihr schon den grund herausgefunden woran es liegt, aber wahrscheinlich scheint es wirklich mit dem Hoch und Runtertakten der Grafikkarte zu tun zu haben. Sobald sie mehr Leistung zieht/höher getaktet ist, ist auch das Netzteil ruhig. Ich weiß ja nun nicht ob das Problem gelöst wird wenn ich das netzteil tauschen lasse... 
Ich habe nur keine Lust mit einem Netzteil für 170 latten leben zu müssen was solche geräuche macht... das teil heißt nicht umsonst Be Quiet !!
Auch bei mir nur unter IDLE, nicht unter Volllast zu vermerken.

Mit meinem alten be quiet Dark Power Pro P7 650w habe ich das Problem nicht.

Mein System besteht aus:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id29009

Bitte um HILFE !!!!!!!!


----------



## CSOger (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

So...pass auf jetze kommts.
Wenn ich bestimmte Internet-Seiten aufrufe,ist im Idle Betrieb Ruhe.
Diese zbs.
Shooter-Base & N.L.N.F. | Startseite
Kein Scheiß...wenn ich wieder auf zbs.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/
gehe...habe ich wieder das "nette" Geräusch.


----------



## IcE*T (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hi CSO, 

das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Wie gesagt bei dieser Website taktet die Grafikkarte wegen der Flashanimationen hoch und lastet damit das netzteil geringfügig mehr aus. Es funktioniert wunderbar wenn ich die Grafikkarte mit Volltakt laufen lasse dann ist Ruhe im rechner, nur wird dann die Grafikkarte auf Dauer laut. Was bringt es mir dann wenn das netzteil ruhig ist aber dafür die Grafikkarte lärmt. Ein Teufelskreis ...  Auf die Grafikkarte kommt zwar auch noch ein Wasserkühler, aber sind wir mal ehrlich bei einem Netzteil für 170 Euros geht es mir ums Prinzip und das werte ich als defekt zumal mein altes Dark Power Pro P7 650w nicht solche geräuche von sich gibt, auf dauer nervt das extrem...

Bisher war ich stark überzeugter Be Quiet Fan und lobe alle Produkte von denen aber das nehm ich nicht hin.
Ich werde meins jedenfalls zurückschicken UND HOFFEN das dass nächste nicht den gleichen fehler hat ansonsten wird es das nächste mal ein Seasonic.

Gruß
IcE*T


----------



## tomas2 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Sorry ich habe den Thread ein wenig aus den Augen verloren.
Hier ein kurzes Update von mir.

Ich betreibe nun die Konfiguration gemäss meiner sysprofile Signatur mit einem Gigabyte P67A UD7, 2 x GTX 470 SOC usw.
Kein fiepen mehr, weder im IDLE noch unter Last. Jetzt wird das Netzteil auch anständig ausgelastet. Zudem betreibe ich 3 24 Zoll Monitore mit 3240 x 1920.


----------



## Rail (6. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hab jetzt auch mein Silentmaxx ecopower 550w ausgetauscht weil es mit der 470 SOC immer so zirpgeräusche gamacht hat. hab nun auf anraten von paar 470soc usern, google, gigabyte forum usw mir das P9 650Watt gekauft also bis jetzt ist ruhe. beim silentmaxx war die ersten 3 wochen auch ruhe, falls sich am bequiet was ändert werd ichs hier berichten hoffe es bleibt ruhig sind ja auch nicht gerade billig die teile...


----------



## IcE*T (19. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

So und nochmal ein Update von mir. Hatte das Netzteil bei bequiet eingeschickt und durch den Kundenservice ein neues bekommen. Das sofort eingebaut und siehe da ... immernoch die gleichen Geräuche.
Ich weiß mittlerweile nicht mehr was das Netzteil für Probleme hat. Es scheint aber definitiv etwas damit zu tun zu haben das es vielleicht im IDLE "Unterfordert" ist. Einen Tag später kam mein bestelltes Corsair AX850W an, eingebaut und RUHE war. Kein Geräuch, nix, einen Vorteil hat das Netzteil sogar, der Lüfter dreht im Idle gar NICHT ! Erst nachdem der Rechner eine Stunde mit 3DMark11 gefordert wurde sprang der Lüfter an und drehte gemächlich seine runden. Mein Resume: schade das dass mit dem BeQuiet nicht geklappt hat, aber wie wir ja sehen mit dem Corsair läuft es super. Ich als eingefleischter BeQuiet Fan werde wohl demnächst auch wieder anderen Marken ne chance geben


----------



## Dragonpower1987 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hallo sehe der Thread ist schon etwas älter, aber wende mich trotzdem mal an euch 

Habe auch das Problem mit dem Zirpen seit ich vor ein halben Jahr eine ASUS GTX 680 gekauft habe im idle, ich besitze auch ein Be Quiet P8 900W. Hatte das Problem mit meiner alten HD 5870 nicht.

Das Problem ist das es mich so langsam richtig nervt und ich nicht mehr weis was ich machen soll, ausser vllt ein neues NT zu kaufen. Habe mit dem Kundenservice von Be Quiet telefoniert und die haben mir dann 2 Kondensatoren zugeschickt dich ich zwischen kabel und Grafikkarte angeschlossen habe was aber gleich "0" gebracht hat. 

Hatte bei meinem alten PC (BJ 2006) ein Enermax drinne und hatte bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo ich meinen jetzigen PC (Bj 2010) zusammengestellt habe nie ein Problem mit solchen geräuschen. Bin schon beim überlegen ob ich wider eines kaufe weil seit letzer Zeit habe ich auch verdammt oft den Fehler das der Graka Treiber nich mehr reagiert oder das ich einen Bluescreen bekomme, und ich weis nicht ob das damit zusammen hängt weil das nur passiert wenn der PC im idle ist.

Vllt wisst ihr noch eine andere Lösung, bzw. ein Netzteil was ihr mir Empfehlen könnt. (Vorzugsweise Enermax)

MFG,  Dragonpower


Mein System:

i7 975 @ 3,8ghz
Asus P6x58D Premium
12GB Corsair Dominator
Asus GTX 680-DC2-2GD5


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hast du noch ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen?
Das BeQuiet ist schon arg überdimensioniert für den Rechner.


----------



## Dragonpower1987 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Ne leider nicht mehr ausser so ein 400Watt billig teil das hat nicht mal ein PCI_E stromanschluss

Ja ich weis das Netzteil is wirklich arg überdimsioniert, wollte damals nachträglich eine 2 Graka einbauen was sich dann erledigt hat


----------



## Threshold (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Hast du denn schon mal eine andere Grafikkarte genommen?


----------



## Dragonpower1987 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Netzteil macht Geräusche - mit neuem Netzteil noch schlimmer geworden*

Nein hab ich noch nicht, aber mit der alten grafikkarte HD5870 war das geräusch noch nicht da.

irgendwie hängt das mit der stromsparfunktion der gtx 680 zusammen sobald sie auf 324mhz runtertaktet fängt das zirpen und die treiberfehler wider an.
Habe auch schon anderen steckplatz am netzteil versucht und anders pcie kabel. ohne erfolg
während dem spielen läuft alles wunderbar.


----------

